# grp repair



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Can anyone help with a question. I have a 7 month old Autocruise Suntor Sarasota and this week I took it to my local Peugeot dealer to have a recall repair done to the starter motor. I gave the keys to the mechanic who promptly drove my motorhome into a car lift putting a hole the size of a large orange into the front corner of the grp luton. They said they were very sorry for the damage and said that they would get it repaired by a local crash shop.
I rang Autocruise and asked there advice about the repair and they recommend not to have it done by a repair shop as they will not have the needed skills or knowledge and I will end up with just a fill and paint job that will look bad. With that I asked Peugeot about sending the motorhome back to Autocruise and have the job done correctly but they are dragging there feet and I keep being told that it needs to be decided what and which way to go. 
Please can anyone tell me what rights I have as to how and where its repaired and also is grp difficult to get right as its on a molded corner.  . 
Thanking you for any advice given, Baz........................


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Baz,

Sorry to read about the problem at least they are not denying responsibility that is one good thing. 

I would think judging by what you have said the Peugeot dealer is trying not to have to claim on their insurance and want to use their body shop instead.

I’m not sure what legal stand point is exactly but I would insist it is done by an Autocruise dealer, I hope someone will be able to give you the needed information and all this gets sorted out to you’re satisfaction.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about what happened. The best advise, unless there is a solicitor on this forum, would be, to get in touch with the legal department of either AA or RAC, if you are a member. Failing that get in touch with your insurance company and their legal department.

For anybody just to tell you, if it where them they would take the matter to court, to go and see a solicitor, isn't really helping, as you will be paying for it up front. Better to use one of the above, saves you any further expense. Best of luck fellow traveler.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Contact insurance company and let them deal with it, if it needs a total new panel then hey, it needs a total new panel. do not accept anything less than having it back in the condition it was given to them.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that baz, ..if a repair carried out that is unauthorised by Autocruise, it may have an adverse effect on the remainder of your warranty, do check first!  

Dave


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Baz 

Sorry to hear about your problem. Steve must be spot on with his advice. My only comment would be that you should take digital photos and get in touch with your insurers immediately, send them copies of any pictures you take. I wouldn't delay at all in telling your insurers. 

Hope you sort it out quick and that you are able to put feed back on here to let us know how you got on. 

Patrick


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bazz,

Sorry to hear about your problem.
If I was you I would insist it is done at the Autocruise factory where they have the necessary facilities even if it means going through your own insurance first. Then they can try and get redress from the other insurers, at least you know you have proper repair done.
Good look and keep us imformed.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers every one for your thoughts,
I have been intouch with my insurance company to see what can be done if Peugoet fail me regarding taking it to Autocruise and have been told that I need to get a quote from Autocruise for the labour costs because they are not recommended by my insurance and if that it too much then they will not consider them.
Also its the fact that I live in the Isle of Man and to get it to Autocruise will take time and money which will not be covered by my insurance so if there quote is too much then I have lost out. I just want the repair doing properly but seem to be at the mercy of those who want to save money and do not look at what it cost me to buy and costs me to insure and the cost to move it form A to B, after all I have done nothing wrong!

Cheers all, Baz..............................................


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi bazzal

Sorry to be a bit on the late side with a suggestion:

I do not know for sure whether the overcab ( luton) on an Autocruise is spray painted during manufacture ...I would doubt it though as it is undoubtedly GRP with a self colour gel coat. ...So:-

A local body shop repair may be a repair where they fill the hole and then spray paint over the area to match in with the colour of the GRP. A perfect repair would be obtained by taking it back to the manufacturer of the GRP overcab ( this may not be Autocruise themselves) where they would , with the aid of a patch mould refinish the hole in GRP with a matching Gel coat top surface. Your insurer has taken on to repair or replace any damage to your van...also the garage will be covered just the same... so you should be able to get the repiar done in a manner which will return it to its "as before" condition.

My own motorhome is an Autosleeper ..all GRP body ..I know that if Autosleeper get a van like mine in for a bodywork repair that unless it is a minor repair the van always goes back to Cheltenham Laminating (GRP specilists who made the body) where they carry out a "proper" repair.

Having said all this and with you living in the IOM you may yet decide that a local bodyshop repair is after all the easiest option. 

Mike


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

If it was mine and was that new I would want a proper dealer to do it.

If you damaged one of there vehicles and said you knew a cheap painter round the corner doubt they would accept that.

I know the dealer would have his own insurance but just a comparable example.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

As we have not seen at what point the damage was made, we have to also consider that the seal on any one of that panels edge may also be damaged. It may not be visible to the human eye. As you are claiming against another insurance company then insist that it is properly repaired and the seals tested properly. If a seal leeks due to a small hair line crack then what will be the damage? It may not show up for a year or so (Damp). If you have no joy contact the Insurance Ombudsman.
Remember if they had not damaged your van, then you would have a perfect vehicle would you not?

Steve


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Do you have a TVR dealer on the island, he would be a good source of info on GRP or a boat yard- must be some nice GRP craft on the island. 

I would take lots of pictures and send them to the manufacturer. 
I would ask my insurer to raise a claim and pass it onto legal protection for input. Ask for an independent insurance engineer to look at the damage. 

A friend of mine had his TVR rear ended by a Fiesta - not much damage on the surface but lots underneath, other party was paying it himself till TVR assessed damage in the thousands. 

Hold the line on a professional repair.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

If your on an island then it seems to me there must be a good boad yard about that could help with GRP repairs. Yachts need the very best GRP repairs as it can be a structural issue. If they can match the gel coat coulor then Im sure it can be sorted properly and they should have the skills to sort the issue out. Most body shops arent that good at it as theres not much requirement.

Any way its just a thought.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your incident Baz, as the vehicle was in good condition before entering the premises you need to have it back in the same condition.

Many car body shops will usually fill and spray to match the original colour as they are not usually geared up to carry out GRP repairs, however some sports car companies do effect GRP repairs satisfactorally.

However, many boat yards do carry out correct GRP repairs and they normally use the correct colour of gel coat and GRP layup to effect a proper repair.

I have done several repairs like this on different GRP boats whereby a former is laid up on the outside surface, painted from the underside with gelcoat resin, laid up with glass fibre tissue then with chopped strand mat, once cured the repair should be as new when polished, tints are used in the gelcoat resin to match the original colour.

However, the only secure way of having the repair carried out to make sure your warranty is not compromised is to allow Autocruise to carry out the repair. The costs of delivery etc should be borne by the insurers


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bazz,
I would just like to add that Autocruise do their own grp moulding and could if need be make up a small section.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
Just to let you know that Peugoet have been intouch and have told me that they will allow me to get the repair done by Autocruise, so I need to contact them to make plans but I know that they cannot do anything till at least march, so any ideas as to what will do as a tempory job(done by me). Cheers Baz..................................


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Without seeing it Baz it is difficult to advise exactly what to do, it depends on whether you want a cosmetic repair or just a temporary waterproof repair, but a temporary repair may consist of cleaning the area with acetone and filling the hole with glass fibre repair paste with csm, this would be suitably waterproof and cure pretty firmly and could be ground off by Autocruise prior to effecting a proper repair job.

If the hole is deep, you could use some cardboard behind the hole to hold the filler paste whilst it cures.

It may only need a few layers of duct tape placed stragecically over the hole until such time the repair is made good by Autocruse.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, may I thank all of you who have been kind enough to give input regarding this problem that has caused me so much trouble and heartache. I shall look at doing some sort of temporary repair this weekend. Thanking you all again, Baz...........................


----------

